# Attack of the Clones OOC thread



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to the unfortuantely named adventure we have for you.  I know it is a Star Wars film as well as probablly the name of one of the old Paranoia adventures but I got stuck on the name and couldn'ty come up with anything better.  Plus I can have some fun with it.

This thread is really open to anyone, not just the players.  Fill free to ask questions, make fun of, or just comment like any good Peanut Gallery should.  

Game thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2112982#post2112982


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 23, 2005)

*sits down and takes notes* 

Hey. I don't remember getting an in-game movie.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

The Paranoia GM SCreen comes with great random tables for basically making an adventure using nothing but the random tables.  One of those tables is the Mission Alert table and it has some great options on it.  

I was nicer with you guys since only one of you had any experience with the game.  You'll notice how their Mission Alert is missing information for instance.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 23, 2005)

Urrr, if you need an alternate player, consider me...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Will do, thanks for your interest


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 23, 2005)

It's just that you seem to be short a player at the moment...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, so the games are overlapping.  Neat.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday or earlier today.  I had to make up lost time with the boy since getting back from our anniversary trip (first time we'd left our 10 month old son for more than a noght and a couple of miles).  Looks I still be able to make it to the platform.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> It's just that you seem to be short a player at the moment...




On on line games I expect the players to not always be there.  They are allowed to have lifes away from the computer even if I don't.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ah, so the games are overlapping.  Neat.




There is only one Alpha complex plus it makes life easier on me


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday or earlier today.  I had to make up lost time with the boy since getting back from our anniversary trip (first time we'd left our 10 month old son for more than a noght and a couple of miles).  Looks I still be able to make it to the platform.




That's fine Fett.  I'm not going to moving the game so fast that it leaves players behind.  Least not in the first week of the game.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> On on line games I expect the players to not always be there.  They are allowed to have lifes away from the computer even if I don't.




Well, things seem to be moving along.  So I'll just wait...


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> There is only one Alpha complex plus it makes life easier on me



Should I not read this game then? Or are the games not going to cross much.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

The only crossing of the games is going to be global Computer Announcements.  I just wanted to have some things go on that were not effecting the game.  Feel free to read both.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Players are free to do as they like, it will work best if you all carry the action and think of things to do.  Obviously things will be going on from me at certain times but you all don't need to wait for that to do something.  Be active is what I'm trying to say, talk to each other, and do the things that I really don't need to be telling you to do...sorry.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 25, 2005)

Ha! Finally got some time to spare in front of the computer and I got writer's block.  Took a while, but I was finally able to get something out.

I have a feeling that won't be the last time I'll be channeling the mayor.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 25, 2005)

Teeheehee.  They're trying to get things done, through cooperation and the use of their skills.

The poor, poor bastards...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

hey, just alo0ng as things mocve pretty well and I get some repsonses, the betrayals and kiilling will come.  It is Paranoia.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Teeheehee.  They're trying to get things done, through cooperation and the use of their skills.
> 
> The poor, poor bastards...





Get things done?  Who said I was trying to get things done?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay, our first combat.  Took a little longer then expected, but I was right in who would end up starting the first battle.  For this I'll probalby wait till Monday for myu next post there given people time to enjoy the Holiday for those that want to and make sure people are not left behind.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 27, 2005)

Before I post my action, am I correct that we have our personal equipment but not our assigned equipment yet?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

correct, just personal equipment and that might hamper some of you


----------



## fett527 (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> correct, just personal equipment and that might hamper some of you




Oops.  Sorry about that.  Adjust how you need to, I can threaten with the Stungun and use it instead.  Shouldhave paid more attention.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ... Took a little longer then expected, but I was right in who would end up starting the first battle...




I had to make sure, they were Orange.  If they had been Red I never would have hesitated.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 27, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Rolled a 4. Want to bet that's a miss?




I wouldn't be too sure about that


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya, this isn't d20 here.  Higher is not better


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 28, 2005)

True, true, just a lack of wit on my part. Trying to be clever and falling hard on the face and all.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

no mbig deal, just apologize in the nearest confession booth


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 28, 2005)

That is where I just came from. I think. It smelled funny though.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 29, 2005)

"And so the Troubleshooters triumphed over the Commie subversives, and were free to continue on their way..."

"Gosh, Uncle Arthur-U-XXX, those were some smart Troubleshooters."

"Oh, I wouldn't say that young one.  You see, they forgot an important fact--a vile commie rat with an orange ranking may be a commie rat--but he's also got an orange ranking."

"Boy, what was The Computer thinking when it promoted those jerks?"

"Doubtless of the health and well-being of all the citizens of Alpha Complex.  Which, oddly enough, is why you're going to be liquidated before your subversive tendencies can forment, child."

"AAAAARGH!

"Now, to continue our story...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

Only two of the six have committed treason.......


----------



## fett527 (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Only two of the six have committed treason.......





It's all part of the fun!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> It's all part of the fun!




And fun is mandatory.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And fun is mandatory.





Happiness for all. Crap.

::runs away::


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian and everyone,

I've been sick since Friday, which is why I haven't posted.  I will catch up on all the new posts in the next 24 hours and then probably post tomorrow night.

Toric


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

hope you are filling better, its okay to miss a few days it is Paranoia not Rocket Science, that requires at least Blue Clearence


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

the three stooges as Troubleshooters, pure genius.....


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 2, 2005)

Ummm, seeing as things are stalling do to lack of interaction, I find myself asking--are you considering letting in a substitute...?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

not really, I doubt I'll kick someone out for not posting unless it gets severe.  In which case I'll talk to them and see if they just want to drop.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry about my less than frequent posts.  I don't want to just take charge of the group and don't always know where to lead if I did.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

take charge, lead them to the candy store, whatever you want.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> take charge, lead them to the candy store, whatever you want.





Mmmmmm....candy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

not that you all can get candy at your security clearance but still.....


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, just when I thought I had been starting to get better, things took a turn for the worse.  I ended up at my doctor's office last Wednesday and was diagnosed with a "bacterial illness" and given antibiotics among other things.  Anyway, I am finally starting to feel somewhat human again.  I apologize for the absence and will catch up and post as soon as I can.  I definitely want to see this game through so don't boot me Crothian!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

That's fine, the real fun hasn't started yet


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Some of the doors are black which is infrared which is okay too.  So, not limiting himself to the Red doors was not terrible to say.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry.  didn't mean to confuse anyone.  I had actually forgotten.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

that's fine, it is what this thread is for to make sure people understand and recall things like this.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 11, 2005)

We've got a lull in the action.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

lots of times weekends end up being a little slow and sometimes lulls will occur.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, _lifeus interruptus_ I understand completely.  Just wanted to bump and say hi to everyone.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry. life has been hectic and all, between wedding planning (well.. listening to it and adding some grunts to make the monologue a dialogue), work, and general life stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

interesting, asking for the briefing room number considering that the party has no brieifinging room number to goto....

I'm being mean again


----------



## fett527 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> interesting, asking for the briefing room number considering that the party has no brieifinging room number to goto....
> 
> I'm being mean again





Hey, I do feel a little picked on here.  I guess I deserve it for the picture.  

I know we don't have a briefing room number, I was trying to inject some humor with my next post- won't really work very well now


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

sorry, and you don't know what being picked on is yet  

go ahead, inject the humor


----------



## fett527 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> go ahead, inject the humor




Ahh, but comedy is all about timing.  It's all off now.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

timing is not that important on a message board really.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2005)

things are going a little slow, why is that?  Do I need to do something to get you all moving or are we just waiting for something?  I'm not the greatest at PbP so feel free to cimment here and tell me stuff, its what the thread is for.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> things are going a little slow, why is that?  Do I need to do something to get you all moving or are we just waiting for something?  I'm not the greatest at PbP so feel free to cimment here and tell me stuff, its what the thread is for.




honestly, I think the misdirection on the briefing room kind of threw everything off.  I didn't expect that and I feel like we're just groping around in the dark (  ).  We don't really know where to go or what to do.  We haven't been given an official assignment or been told what everyone's role on the team is.  And we haven't been to R&D-which is usually my favorite part.  That's my feeling anyway, anyone else?


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2005)

well, I pusherd you all forward to the next stage of the adventure and nothing...so, game dead??


----------



## fett527 (May 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, I pusherd you all forward to the next stage of the adventure and nothing...so, game dead??



 well, i don't know if Captain Tagon and I can keep it going by ourselves.

Maybe send some e-mails and see what's up?


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

that's the plan


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 4, 2005)

I'll keep going as long as long as possible.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2005)

Well, due to what seems to be lack of interest and my inability to get the game going, the following game has been canceled:

Paranoia: Attack of the Clones


----------



## fett527 (May 9, 2005)

Suxxor.  

Oh well.


----------

